
ScaleFactor raised $100m for AI based accounting that turned out to be humans - smohnot
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidjeans/2020/07/20/scalefactor-raised-100-million-in-a-year-then-blamed-covid-19-for-its-demise-employees-say-it-had-much-bigger-problems/#5a113d9e2928
======
verdverm
Stay away from this company. They outsource everything and messed up my books
for a few months before they stopped doing them at all. Customer service was
TERRIBLE, no refund for their mistakes and not doing what they said they would

(edit) they went out of business, good, we don't want companies and leaders
like them

------
rogerkirkness
2020 is the end of the flintstoning startup. Atrium, ScaleFactor, etc. you
can't just do things manually, grow sales fast, and then magically "AI it all
away" when you have customers. It's either automated or it's not, customers
know.

